# Cost of living near Byron Bay



## alisha927

Hello!
My boyfriend is planning on going to a university in Byron Bay, so we are starting to plan our move. I was wondering if anyone could let me know about the cost of living and how much things cost around that area. I know that renting is really expensive in Byron Bay, so we are probably going to look at places around there, like Mullimbimby, Brunswick Heads, Oceanshores, etc. We've been living really cheaply in San Francisco, so we are good at living on a tight budget. I'm trying to create a budget and estimate of how much we are going to need while we get settled in. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mic2608

I live in the area and it is quiete expensive but if you are prepared not to live directly in Byron and do housesharing you can get by....
Luckily lot's of houses run on rainwater,solar power etc (in the more rural areas) so that can cut down you living costs heaps but also the prices of food are unfortunately comparable to the cities in Australia

All the best I hope you'll settle in well!


----------



## alisha927

Thanks! we were thinking of looking into Mullimbimby or Oceanshores area. Do you know anything about those towns? I was also wondering about buses and transportation in the area because I don't think we are being able to afford a used car right away. I saw on some websites that there are buses from those places that go into Byron Bay during the morning and afternoon. Have you ever used them or do you know if its easy to use? We want to check out the towns around Byron but want to make sure we can get to Byron without a car. Any info you have would be great- Thank you!


----------



## Mic2608

I know there is a bus linking Mullum,Ballina and Byron but I don't know how often it runs etc

I wish there was more public transport around too!

To be honest I think you'll need a car if you move to Mullum or even oceanshores and have to get into Byron regulary....

But if you are prepaired to do housesharing definitely look into moving to Byron (Suffolk Park) too!Check out gumtree.com.au they always have rooms advertised.And then you won't need a car because you can get around with a bike!


----------



## Mic2608

Ah and about Oceanshores,it's very very quiete...Lot's of retired people choose to live around oceanshores/Brunswick head and it is still a little drive away from Byron....

Mullum is very different,if you have never been there it's quite hard to describe without following the usual stereotypes.Some say it is the real Byron not ruined by tourism,other say it's a nicer version of Nimbin,others say it's a place for all the freaks who don't fit in anywhere else,others say it's the only true place to live....

I don't know what you exact plans are for moving to this area but have a look around before you rent anywhere...

If you're lucky you'll find something around Byron close to the beach,Lennox is quite expensive to and about 20min drive from Byron.Ballina is the cheapest place in the area to live,not particular nice and about 35 min drive to Byron and then you have the beautiful hinterland.That means definetely no public transport but you could find a cheap stunning beautiful place around 20-30 min drive from Byron too!
Or of cause north of Byron where you have been looking into moving...

Sorry not sure if I'm being much help here but please feel free to ask me if you think there is anything i can help you with


----------



## Wanderer

You'll certainly want a vehicle though you can then get fuel costs adding up so if you can find something cheaper closer to BB, then you could probably pick up a couple of cheap bicycles, only about $100 for new ones in places like Kmart.

Just out of curiosity, what University has established it in BB?


----------



## alisha927

He's going to SAE to get a degree in Sound and Audio Engineering. I think we'll try to do housesharing in Byron for awhile, so we can bike around until we save enough money to buy a car. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ankitjha

*Re:cost of living in byron bay-australia*

Australians enjoy one of the highest standards of living in the world. The average international student in Australia spends about $335 per week on:

-accommodation
-food
-clothing
-entertainment
-transport
-international and domestic travel
-telephone
-incidental costs.

Its just an approximated figure. Hope this helps you out a lil.


----------



## alisha927

Thank you!


----------



## victoria stiles

alisha927 said:


> Hello!
> My boyfriend is planning on going to a university in Byron Bay, so we are starting to plan our move. I was wondering if anyone could let me know about the cost of living and how much things cost around that area. I know that renting is really expensive in Byron Bay, so we are probably going to look at places around there, like Mullimbimby, Brunswick Heads, Oceanshores, etc. We've been living really cheaply in San Francisco, so we are good at living on a tight budget. I'm trying to create a budget and estimate of how much we are going to need while we get settled in. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 Hey!!! So you are thing shifting to Byron. That's good. That's a great place to stay on. But ya... little expensive. And for creating a budget, You can estimate it by having the help of online maps. It will be much helpful to you in deciding about where you have to move on, and how much it will cost you. It will also help you in finding your new house.


----------



## victoria stiles

alisha927 said:


> Hello!
> My boyfriend is planning on going to a university in Byron Bay, so we are starting to plan our move. I was wondering if anyone could let me know about the cost of living and how much things cost around that area. I know that renting is really expensive in Byron Bay, so we are probably going to look at places around there, like Mullimbimby, Brunswick Heads, Oceanshores, etc. We've been living really cheaply in San Francisco, so we are good at living on a tight budget. I'm trying to create a budget and estimate of how much we are going to need while we get settled in. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 Hey!!! So you are thinking of shifting to Byron. That's good. That's a great place to stay on. But ya... little expensive. And for creating a budget, You can estimate it by having the help of online maps. It will be much helpful to you in deciding about where you have to move on, and how much it will cost you. It will also help you in finding your new house.


----------



## pencilpusher

good luck alisha

guys are really good here on the forum...
hope you get settled in much much earlier.


----------



## jeremyh

*Moving to Australia*

The places you mention is pretty much it if you are looking for a cheaper place. Even there you need at least $400-500.


----------



## johnoz

alisha927 said:


> Hello!
> My boyfriend is planning on going to a university in Byron Bay, so we are starting to plan our move. I was wondering if anyone could let me know about the cost of living and how much things cost around that area. I know that renting is really expensive in Byron Bay, so we are probably going to look at places around there, like Mullimbimby, Brunswick Heads, Oceanshores, etc. We've been living really cheaply in San Francisco, so we are good at living on a tight budget. I'm trying to create a budget and estimate of how much we are going to need while we get settled in. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


well your BF plan is awesome but that will be somehow will be expensive. i can't figure that out but little bit expensive then other areas. Hope you both will enjoy your life precious moment, God Bless you. Best of Luck


----------



## johnoz

samson smith said:


> _Hello Johnoz, I think it is good if Alisha's BF make a plan to spend their days in Byron Bay with each other. It is very good place for tourism. Alisha's boyfriend pays the all expenses because he is a boy and I am sure he takes the all responsibility. There are many places in Byron bay where you can enjoy your lovely days. So, Alisha goes in Byron bay and enjoy with your boyfriend. Good luck, Alisha!! _


yeah you are right, so Alisha Good Luck from me also. Enjoy your precious moment of lovely life.


----------



## pankaj rathi

Plz tell me how much can I earn by working in australia hotels


----------



## lewispaul

The cost of living in Byron Bay is all depends upon your needs and also on location.No doubt, the living expenses is bit high in Byron bay and varies according to the requirements.Do not expect to pay less then 450$ weekly for a furnished house. I used to pay 600$ weekly for a furnished 3 bd house included and 420$ weekly for an unfurnished house.


----------



## ahbee

alisha927 said:


> Hello!
> My boyfriend is planning on going to a university in Byron Bay, so we are starting to plan our move. I was wondering if anyone could let me know about the cost of living and how much things cost around that area. I know that renting is really expensive in Byron Bay, so we are probably going to look at places around there, like Mullimbimby, Brunswick Heads, Oceanshores, etc. We've been living really cheaply in San Francisco, so we are good at living on a tight budget. I'm trying to create a budget and estimate of how much we are going to need while we get settled in. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Hey , don't think if this will work or not

TasktoJob.com Earn 10$ for every 30 second Task. Internet Job from home


----------



## sophiawright

lewispaul said:


> The cost of living in Byron Bay is all depends upon your needs and also on location.No doubt, the living expenses is bit high in Byron bay and varies according to the requirements.Do not expect to pay less then 450$ weekly for a furnished house. I used to pay 600$ weekly for a furnished 3 bd house included and 420$ weekly for an unfurnished house.


You are absolutely right Lewispaul. I stayed in The Villas Of Byron and according to their luxurious standard accommodation ,the cost of living was pretty reasonable.I wish I could go back there again.


----------



## sophiawright

Byron bay is little bit expensive but it is luxurious too. There are many villas in Byron bay and the best one I can suggest is THE VILLAS OF BYRON.


----------

